# Show names for a draft horse?



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I've been wracking my brain trying to think of a show name for Norman. (He's going to be a hunter/jumper type horse) It has to have meaning, but be classy and have a low chance of being mispronounced by the announcer. I've narrowed it down to Cavalier and Reverie. Simple, English, and easy to remember.  Which one should it be? Or do they sound completely dumb and I should scratch both of them? Any and all input is appreciated! Here's what he looks like, btw:


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I like Cavalier. He is gorgeous


----------



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

Cavalier out of those 2.

Or you could use 'Big 'n' Rich.'


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks. 
Ha, Big N' Rich is cute.


----------



## Sir Drake (Mar 8, 2009)

Haha, I don't like Big 'n' Rich at all! :wink:  

I really like Cavalier!


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I thought of Advocate or Montaro, too. I'm kind of leaning toward Montaro. It's Japanese and means "big boy". lol


----------



## Sir Drake (Mar 8, 2009)

Thats cute and certainly fits him very well!! :lol:


----------

